# Bully or Pit



## DylaniMiR (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to gopitbulls and Ive learned alot so far on this site. Now I'm curious if my dog may be more of a bully breed. I got him from a friend of mine when he couldn't him no longer but I've had him he was 14 weeks old. Now he's is about two and a half. 
His name is Diesel 
He's weights about 95 Ibs
His neck is 27inches
His head is 28 and half inches

I have papers but not sure what breed he is. 

















Both pics were on chrismas 2010









He is twice the size of her. The dog to the right is cannabis, roomates dog. She is a full blooded American Staffordshire Terrier, not sure what bloodline though.









Hartley likes to take rides. Saves on gas. Lol









His ears naturally just stick up like that all the time there not clipped. It's makes him unique.









This was taken back in august when I tryin to teach him to roll over still hasn't happened lol.


----------



## DylaniMiR (Jan 23, 2011)

Ok just got home from work and I weight him he weighs 109 Ibs


----------



## NorCalTim (Mar 26, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Wow. He looks to cool. I love the ears, markings, etc.

I would guess he is American Bull Dog crossed with APBT. Nice dog.
He looks great with the natural ears. I do not know, but I think its uncommon to crop an American Bull Dogs ears.

American Bulldog Information and Pictures


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

He is such a cutie and I am LOVIN His ears, my Phoebe has full prick ears like that, and I too would have to say American Bulldog, but I am by no means an expert and I LOVe that pic of the Chi or Min Pin riding him, lol


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

Definitely bullier traits! Specially with a 28 in head lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Cute dog- love the ears
I don't think the head is 28 inches tho- that head will be huge @ 28 inches lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He is nice looking boy if you could show some of the names on the pedigree. It would help. I think he is Bully probably some kind of Gotti cross I know that some of them are 100+ dogs with a little more height. He is good looking though.


----------



## scparrish (Jan 8, 2010)

I bet there is some greyline in the ped. classic bully is what I would call him


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

uh oh.. another Diesel on board.. lol.. like everyone else has said.. looks pit/bully crossed w/ AB

also.. i've seen a 26 inch head in person.. his definitely doesnt look 28 inches


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I think he is adorable! Unfortunately, without papers it is impossible to know what he is. I agree with Manny though, he definitely has bullier traits.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I just saw where you said you had papers on him, but you don't know what breed he is?? What is the registry and who are the sire and dam? The breed should be listed on the papers.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd have to say American Bulldog cross also. We have owned a few AB's in the past. Our male's head was 32in when Ryan measured him the last time. Depending on how they are bred they can be very very big dogs.


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

*Good looking boy you have there! But I think your numbers might be a little off. I have personally seen dogs that weighed 100+ pounds with 24+in heads and they don't look like your dog. To have a dog with that much mass it is very apparent....

Here is an example, I have seen him weighed at show and a MYO on him.









Now I am not saying you are a liar, it just makes me think you might be misinformed as to how to properly measure your dog. Furthermore unless your pics are very misleading I just don't see your dog carrying the mass of a 100 pound dog.

As for what your dog is, it's hard to say because there are so many BYB out there just breeding for various reasons and purposes. I don't think I would necessarily just deem him an American Bully because he is big, because there is such a thing as big APBT. (Go look up Colby's Pinscher if you want to see a big APBT) If you do not have any paperwork on your dog, I wouldn't exactly worry about it and just enjoy your dog. If you have paperwork on your dog I can probably attempt to get an idea of what the breeder was trying to produce.
*


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

cEElint said:


> uh oh.. another Diesel on board.. lol.. like everyone else has said.. looks pit/bully crossed w/ AB
> 
> also.. i've seen a 26 inch head in person.. his definitely doesnt look 28 inches


P.S. That's a 24.5in. head I have the MYO tape pics to prove it! LOL


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I have measured my Phoenix' head and his being an APBT was at 3 yrs. old 22 1/2 ", but I have to agree with Devin


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LoudMouf said:


> *Good looking boy you have there! But I think your numbers might be a little off. I have personally seen dogs that weighed 100+ pounds with 24+in heads and they don't look like your dog. To have a dog with that much mass it is very apparent....
> 
> Here is an example, I have seen him weighed at show and a MYO on him.
> 
> ...


Good post, Devin. Yes, Colby's Pincher had a chain weight of 75lbs and weighed 56lbs conditioned. 









Also, the OP said he did have papers but wasn't sure of the breed. Not sure if he meant breed or bloodline because the breed should be listed on the registry papers. Someone should hopefully be able to help him out.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Might have both bully and APBT blood in him. I really feel like it is in how new ofr old the bully blood is and what bully blood it is.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

LoudMouf said:


> P.S. That's a 24.5in. head I have the MYO tape pics to prove it! LOL


i knew it was somewhere in the area.. lol.. couldnt remember.. BTW, i'm Chris' cousin.. the one w/ Dre Dogg


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

cEElint said:


> i knew it was somewhere in the area.. lol.. couldnt remember.. BTW, i'm Chris' cousin.. the one w/ Dre Dogg


What's up bro. I actually remember meeting you one morning by your house, you live in the southwest right? I was at the park doing some photos early in the morning for two guys a few months back. You were walking your dogs through the park and I asked of you if that was Dre Dog. lol small world.

Your dogs look good. I am doing this message from my phone. When I get back from the Bully League show I will have to send you over some Dre puppy shots I have of him that I shot for your cousin a long time ago. Good to see he is being well taken care of!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep.. I remember... id like to see some dre puppy shots.. I have a couple


----------



## DylaniMiR (Jan 23, 2011)

Well when I measured his head, I wrapped the tape measure under his jaw and around his head right in front of his ears that may be the improper way not sure. I'm still lookin for his papers I can only find vet stuff.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks kinda like Kangol 
Oil stained rear and all lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DylaniMiR said:


> Well when I measured his head, I wrapped the tape measure under his jaw and around his head right in front of his ears that may be the improper way not sure. I'm still lookin for his papers I can only find vet stuff.


That's how I did it when I checked Dosia's head about a week ago for someone who asked.
I just used a piece of tape and then laid it flat on the couch next to tape measure since I didn't have a floppy one.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

CaLi 2 B.C. said:


> Looks kinda like Kangol
> Oil stained rear and all lol


Lol.... That's funny because Pincher is actually in Kangol's ped on his Mom's side.


----------



## DylaniMiR (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup that the way to it with a tailor tape measure though


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Lol.... That's funny because Pincher is actually in Kangol's ped on his Mom's side.


That's awesome. I love me come Colby dogs. Dosia has Jerry on his momma's side and Plumber's alligator on dad's side 
What does the white boy have on his daddy's side? They both ended up being bigger dogs they might have been bred similar.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Lol.... That's funny because Pincher is actually in Kangol's ped on his Mom's side.


Kangol= Throwback pincher


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Heres a 24 1/2 head


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Dog looks like a mix of a few breeds ..... IMO


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

i gotta say if you join a forum always come
correct, as people take their dogs seriously and will
quickly call people out on embellishments.
no harm, no foul,... but use this for future reference.
nice dog, and welcome to GP.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome and you have a nice looking dog. As soon as you find those papers and post up some names someone here will let you know if he is more am.bully or APBT.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

lol @ Padlock ok seriously he could have just measured slightly wrong or his pics could be wrong angles for head shots... Anywho pretty dog and welcome to GP


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh and just for the record Sarge doesnt look it all but he has a big head too... couldnt tell you the measurement now but I posted it a while back... nonetheless it doesnt seem that big in pics


----------



## stusmom (Oct 25, 2010)

welcome to the forum and you have a beautiful big boy. he looks so much like my stu. except my boy weighs around 60lbs maybe more since we've been pullin him more on a regular basis. i have to update my pics....


----------

